# Bin Strike!



## jusali (Jun 3, 2009)

It's getting on my nerves now! 
Especially as I got a pay freeze and "you're lucky to have a job" bollocks aswell.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 3, 2009)

Are the commercial bin men a different company from domestic, as they were out collecting from my local shop on Fishponds Rd this morning.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't know what the exact set up is nowdays, but the ones currently out are only on strike one day at a time, so they're still collecting tuesday-thurs, just a few days behind normal schedule now.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm surprised the strike is so low profile, I would have thought they would have capitalised on the council elections tomorrow. Still, good luck to em.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2009)

All out strike from weds next week. They nee to get that shit and dump it on college Green, in the council house and outside cllrs houses.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2009)

Demo/show of support - College Green/Bristol city council house - 11am, tommorow. (Friday).


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## wiskey (Jun 5, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> I'm surprised the strike is so low profile, I would have thought they would have capitalised on the council elections tomorrow. Still, good luck to em.



I only found out about it for definite yesterday. 

How long are they striking for?


----------



## Bad Twin (Jun 9, 2009)

Ultimatly I dont give a damn whether the bin men get a 5% rise or not, although I do think its a bit of a cheek. All I want to know is when is the Council going to arange a back up strategy for all these strikes and will I be getting a refund for the 3 weeks council tax I paid for unemptied bins. SITA should pay back the Council for a job not done.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 9, 2009)

Or you could drown in your own filth you prick.


----------



## jusali (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm burning all mine!


----------



## hermitical (Jun 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Or you could drown in your own filth you prick.


----------



## jusali (Jun 11, 2009)

ooooHHH poor bin men want a 5% payrise against the nasty authoritative SITA/BCC quango!
Well wake up an smell the roses! The majority of us fuckers working in the private sector haven't even had any pay rise, indeed a whole lot have had to have pay cuts and 4 day working weeks. Yes it's a recession but adding stinking bins and rubbish strewn streets into the equation is hardly endearing us; Joe Public to the cause.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 11, 2009)

.





butchersapron said:


> Or you could drown in your own filth you prick.


----------



## jusali (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^^^^ 
Offer something substantial Hermetical, rather than using Butchers even more insubstantial outburst of hate and rhetoric to give us just a hint of your viewpoint .


----------



## hermitical (Jun 11, 2009)

why should I if you don't? Butchers sums it up perfectly

at least spell the name correctly....


----------



## jusali (Jun 11, 2009)

hermitical said:


> why should I if you don't? Butchers sums it up perfectly
> 
> at least spell the name correctly....



I think I have perfectly well, I presume you are for a bin strike then?

Sorry about the spelling......


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2009)

It's simple - if you want to oppose your own pay cuts and attacks on conditions then you have to take action like this (you'd more than likley be suported in that by the very same type of people who did this btw), instead of attacking those who take action for themselves, thus potentially helping to bring about a situation where your own demands have more weight. Not to mention the pathetic setting of private workers against public workers - to the bosses delight - that you're engaging in here. The bin-workers have got themselves a nice partial victory, a 2.75% rise and are in much better postion for continued negotiations and to defend any future attacks on their - and other public sector workers - conditions. And they did it without your valuable support. You do know the point of strike is to get in the way of the normal functioning of things don't you?, So moning that a strike is getting in the way of the normal functioning of things is a bit of an enmpty criticism. It's supposed to. They ceratinly reminded a few people who refuse collection is actually reliant on.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2009)

jusali said:


> ooooHHH poor bin men want a 5% payrise against the nasty authoritative SITA/BCC quango!
> Well wake up an smell the roses! The majority of us fuckers working in the private sector haven't even had any pay rise, indeed a whole lot have had to have pay cuts and 4 day working weeks.



And? 



> Yes it's a recession but adding stinking bins and rubbish strewn streets into the equation is hardly endearing us; Joe Public to the cause.



No, it's _you_ who put stinking bins and rubbish into the street.


----------



## jusali (Jun 11, 2009)

Good reply, Butchers. A little insight and education for myself that I cannot refute.
Pisses all over the "drown in you own filth you prick argument". 

My personal opinion on the matter is that now Council tax will rise and Public Sector working will become more and more costly. What worries me is where does this end? Public sector pay is reliant on Private sector wages and with the private sector becoming more and more atomised, there just isn't the Union support or diversity to support the kind of strike action we have seen here. That, I guess, is another story.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2009)

Just concentrating on the bin men for now, they'd not had any sort of pay rise in over 2 and half years. An effective cut in wages, and sita made nearly £20 million lastyear from refusing any wage rises. On top of that, they refuse to extend the same terms and conditions that were brought over via tupe following privatisation, top any new workers, and anyone whose worked on the bins can tell you that the employee turnover is very high. On top of that, manage,nt has been bullying people in order make them walk out of their own accord, so that they can bring someone new in on the reduced worse condtions.

As for wider issues of puiblic services - it's simple IMO. All/some of that money they used to bail out the super-rich should have gone to public sector workers to boost income, income which might then be spent injecting the overall economy with some new energy. The relationship between private/public workers isn't simply one of the former being reliant on profits produced by the latter either - the service that public sector workers privide are absolutely essential to the functioning of the private sector, a sector in which massive profits are still being made. If anyhting there's scope for taking some fo those profits from the private sector and transferring them to the public services. Public sector wages are on the whole lower than public sector wages for one central reason - lack of union/worker organisation, and until this is dealt with they're going to continue to be squeezed.


----------



## Zachor (Jun 11, 2009)

Bad Twin said:


> Ultimatly I dont give a damn whether the bin men get a 5% rise or not, although I do think its a bit of a cheek. All I want to know is when is the Council going to arange a back up strategy for all these strikes and will I be getting a refund for the 3 weeks council tax I paid for unemptied bins. SITA should pay back the Council for a job not done.



Too right.  The councils should give us our fucking money back in these situaitons.  After all they are quick enough to thieve the money off us in the first place in order to burn it so why shouldn't they give the money back to the taxpayer when they fuck up?


----------



## jusali (Jun 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Just concentrating on the bin men for now, they'd not had any sort of pay rise in over 2 and half years. An effective cut in wages, and sita made nearly £20 million lastyear from refusing any wage rises. On top of that, they refuse to extend the same terms and conditions that were brought over via tupe following privatisation, top any new workers, and anyone whose worked on the bins can tell you that the employee turnover is very high. On top of that, manage,nt has been bullying people in order make them walk out of their own accord, so that they can bring someone new in on the reduced worse condtions.
> 
> As for wider issues of puiblic services - it's simple IMO. All/some of that money they used to bail out the super-rich should have gone to public sector workers to boost income, income which might then be spent injecting the overall economy with some new energy. The relationship between private/public workers isn't simply one of the former being reliant on profits produced by the latter either - the service that public sector workers privide are absolutely essential to the functioning of the private sector, a sector in which massive profits are still being made. If anyhting there's scope for taking some fo those profits from the private sector and transferring them to the public services. Public sector wages are on the whole lower than public sector wages for one central reason - lack of union/worker organisation, and until this is dealt with they're going to continue to be squeezed.




Thank you for taking the time to type all that, it's an insight I and others would otherwise not have had.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2009)

Should have said that first really shouldn't i? 

Was just wound uo by all the anti-strike stuff over the tube strike.


----------



## Bad Twin (Jun 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Or you could drown in your own filth you prick.



You should learn to be less sensitive and learn to actually read what peoples sentiments are before you start branding people pricks. 

The Council have a contract with the tax payers, and in turn Sita have a contract with the Council. That is where the buck ends. You may well have your own strategy for the welfare of the binmen but how exactly is showing your support for them demonstrated by letting Council and Sita off scott free for a job not done. 

If you really care about the employees you would be making it as difficult for Sita as possible , by insisting they pay back amount lost by the taxpayer. Otherwise , what actual harm does the strike actually have on the company. Presently the only people I see suffering as a result of this strike are the taxpayers. Misplaced punnishment , wouldnt you think.

Like I say , whether the binmen get 5% or 50% is irrelevant to me , support it or not , thats SITAs problem to resolve ,  but Sita should not be able to get off with not honouring their contracts with the council and the taxpayer, they should have had to fork out for a contingency as soon as possible.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2009)

I did read your post and found that the selfish individualised sentiments stuck in my throat somewhat, but i'll accept that my reaction was over the top though, so i apologise for that. Bascially part of your question seemed to be asking when will the council or SITA pay for scabs to come in and break the strike. That's a default anti-strike position no matter what you say and what i was reacting to.

You want to contact sita or the council to ask them your questions then, get some info on the various contracts and liablities - though the council already said before last weekend they'd be paying for emergency cover if the all out strike went ahead. You want to force SITA to compensate the council, and you in turn, then go ahead. Fine.


----------



## Bad Twin (Jun 11, 2009)

Ive already vented with Council.

In a sense I guess I was suggesting "scabs" , like the employees from neighbouring SITA contracted Councils , who oddly  havnt chosen to strike.

Whatever our disagreement, I still wish the employees the best in the arbitration and wish SITA all the worst.


----------

